# From "Farriers Rasp"to "Tomahawk"



## choctawlb (May 24, 2009)

I'll post these pictures of progression, before Nick has a hissie fit. This is one of the 4 hawks I forged the other day. This is the only one almost completely finished. Nick's not very patient you know. He 's just subtlety whining now though.
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2009)

Ah yes!!!! My weapon of choice! Lookin` real good, Ken!! Real good!!!

I also have a box of rasps, if you need some more.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2009)

Oh yea, how much longer???


----------



## choctawlb (May 24, 2009)

Should be done by Monday, got to finish the "Auction Knife" so I can "Next Day" it to Mississippi in time for the Auction next weekend. I've got today and tomorrow off for the holiday so shouldn't be a problem. The things I do for you. I've got you covered there brother. 
Ken


----------



## redneckcamo (May 24, 2009)

*well....*



Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea, how much longer???



he didnt disapoint did he ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

That is pretty cool stuff there now.


----------



## jbgregory1230 (May 24, 2009)

that's nice.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2009)

Ol Kens iron works are top notch. Ya`ll oughter see his flint and steel fire starters. When I beat him outa two of his, I traded my others off.


----------



## dutchman (May 24, 2009)

Good looking work, Ken. Gotta do what you can to keep some people off your back, huh?


----------



## dmedd (May 24, 2009)

Nice work Ken.


----------



## dpoole (May 25, 2009)

That rasp could have been used to work down a bow and you went and ruined it on a hawk for nick


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2009)

dpoole said:


> That rasp could have been used to work down a bow and you went and ruined it on a hawk for nick



Two hawks!! Which brings my total to four rasp hawks!   Course, these two are gifts...


----------



## choctawlb (May 25, 2009)

Don't pay that nonsense no mind!!Nick told me last year he wanted a Rasp Hawk to give as a gift and he is still toting it around and using it. I think the gift must have been for him, cause he still has it.   Boots you may have to whoop Nick to get that hawk, cause once he gets one in his hand he don't want to let em go.
Ken


----------



## dutchman (May 25, 2009)

choctawlb said:


> Don't pay that nonsense no mind!!Nick told me last year he wanted a Rasp Hawk to give as a gift and he is still toting it around and using it. I think the gift must have been for him, cause he still has it.   Boots you may have to whoop Nick to get that hawk, cause once he gets one in his hand he don't want to let em go.
> Ken


----------



## dpoole (May 26, 2009)

Maybe these will throw better than the others. I hate to see a OLD man  cry when ole PETER whips him at the hawk throwin  AGAIN


----------



## bam_bam (May 26, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Maybe these will throw better than the others. I hate to see a OLD man  cry when ole PETER whips him at the hawk throwin  AGAIN


----------



## Katera73 (May 26, 2009)

Thats a good lookin hawk Ken. I love blacksmith work but I got too many hobbies already . My wife might run me off if I start another one. I got one good throwin hawk I guess it will have to do for now.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2009)

Ya`ll bring you best loot, cause I will not give quarter at the next one! Flower pot is no longer a pilgrim and no mercy will be shown!!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (May 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll bring you best loot, cause I will not give quarter at the next one! Flower pot is no longer a pilgrim and no mercy will be shown!!



*I knew that was coming !*


----------



## dutchman (May 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll bring you best loot, cause I will not give quarter at the next one! Flower pot is no longer a pilgrim and no mercy will be shown!!



Hmmm. Looks like somebody might be implying something...

You saying you gave quarter and showed mercy at the last one? You saying you "threw" the hawk throwing?

Say it ain't so, Joe, uh Nick.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2009)

I`m gittin` a little soft hearted, in my old age...


----------



## backwoodsjoe (May 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gittin` a little soft hearted, in my old age...



Well Nick.........I'm sure they will understand how soft hearted you have become when you part their hair with one of them Rasp hawks at the next gathering !


----------



## dutchman (May 27, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gittin` a little soft hearted, in my old age...



I'll remember you said that...



backwoodsjoe said:


> Well Nick.........I'm sure they will understand how soft hearted you have become when you part their hair with one of them Rasp hawks at the next gathering !



My part is wide enough as it is. Besides, Nick's usually too busy "entertaining" to trouble himself with most of us...


----------



## Nugefan (May 27, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gittin` a little soft hearted, in my old age...



you big ole sissy .....


----------



## choctawlb (May 27, 2009)

Entertaining , is that what you call it? I call it politicking myself.  You know he's gonna retire here in a bit, next thing you know he'll be running for a county seat. Might even get a TV show, "Story Time with Nicodemus" 
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2009)

That`s a good idea!!!  Wonder what the pay is?


----------



## backwoodsjoe (May 27, 2009)

choctawlb said:


> Entertaining , is that what you call it? I call it politicking myself.  You know he's gonna retire here in a bit, next thing you know he'll be running for a county seat. Might even get a TV show, "Story Time with Nicodemus"
> Ken



*Hey Ken,
I have a better idea than that. The name of his show could be "Two Hawks on a sandbar". He could sit around a fire on one of them primitive cedar stools on a big  sandbar on the Flint River and interview all the members of the GON Primitive Forum. BamBam could be like Ed MacMahon and kinda be the bouncer and keep all of Nick's routie friends under control ! If they get out of control....Bam could hit 'em in the head with that big stick in his avatar !  Nick I want to be paid for this idea !*


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2009)

Steve, you would  be my first guest!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (May 27, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Steve, you would  be my first guest!



*Thanks Nick ! I'm good in front of a T.V. camera........done it a bunch of times ! BamBam would have to take that big stick to me to get me to shut up. I can get our local cable station to bring the camera crew down and do a few promo tapes. We might be as famous one day as Elmer Fudd !*


----------



## slip (May 27, 2009)

oh man, if that show ever airs you guys gotta let me know!
i'd kill to watch it!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2009)

I`ve been on TV some, and long as I don`t have to talk, I`m fine.


----------



## schleylures (May 28, 2009)

Hey Nic I would like to have a Hawk.....I might even join you on t.v. I will do the talking for you.


----------



## bam_bam (May 28, 2009)

Last time I saw nic he had a opportunity to be on tv and he hurt the poor fellas felling so bad he ran away. Some was said Like"you can film all you but I dont talk" You remember anything about that nic???


----------



## dpoole (May 28, 2009)

Nick not talkin is about like a fish not swimmin. Aint gona last long


----------



## Tomboy Boots (May 29, 2009)

choctawlb said:


> Don't pay that nonsense no mind!!Nick told me last year he wanted a Rasp Hawk to give as a gift and he is still toting it around and using it. I think the gift must have been for him, cause he still has it.   Boots you may have to whoop Nick to get that hawk, cause once he gets one in his hand he don't want to let em go.
> Ken



I can whoop Nick if I have to  but I don't think it'll come to that


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I can whoop Nick if I have to  but I don't think it'll come to that




  I`ll make sure to take good care of it, till you get it! I`d hate to get whooped up on!! I might not ever live that down!


----------

